# Knock Off Wheels! How safe are they?



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't have alot of exp. with them. Has anyone experienced any safety issues with them? Lost a wheel? Safety recommendations?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow: race cars roll ko's... making left turns at 200 mph...


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

very safe , as long as you check your knock off is tight at least once every two weeks. ive never had any issues with any of them , even china wheels still hold up ...but ive heard horror story's of the wheels falling off the car while driving. all i have to say to that is that either 1. you have installed incorrectly. 2. have not tightened them good enough. 3 you hit a very bad pothole and didnt even bother checking if knock off came loose. last but not least check your wheels and tap on the knock off at least once every two weeks. And I always carry my led hammer and key under my seat just incase :thumbsup:


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 12:56 AM~20132463
> *:wow: race cars roll ko's... making left turns at 200 mph...
> *



x2


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

What is maximum safe speed to travel with KOs?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Mar 20 2011, 09:56 AM~20134216
> *What is maximum safe speed to travel with KOs?
> *



ive done 80mph on the freeway with 13s for over a hour. theres no safty issiue if installed correct


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 19 2011, 11:56 PM~20132463
> *:wow: race cars roll ko's... making left turns at 200 mph...
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Corvettes and Jaguars used to come factory with them,as long as they are installed right,they're fine.


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 20 2011, 11:34 AM~20134420
> *:thumbsup:
> Corvettes and Jaguars used to come factory with them,as long as they are installed right,they're fine.
> *



I was aware of Jags.

Correctly? Does that mean, in addition making sure they are tight obviously, that they are right side and left side wheel specific?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Mar 20 2011, 10:41 AM~20134454
> *I was aware of Jags.
> 
> Correctly?  Does that mean, in addition making sure they are tight obviously, that they are right side and left side wheel specific?
> *


Yes, and that the hub is on the adapter correctly.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

And grease the adapter threads or you'll never get them back off again.


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 20 2011, 12:35 PM~20134698
> *And grease the adapter threads or you'll never get them back off again.
> *



Maybe I shouldn't grease them for extra safety! LOL :biggrin: 

Thanks for the info, Homey!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Mar 20 2011, 11:40 AM~20134728
> *Maybe I shouldn't grease them for extra safety!  LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the info, Homey!
> *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Remember RED adapter right side
http://www.layitlow.com/tech/wheels/daytonhowto.shtml


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Mar 19 2011, 11:59 PM~20132482
> *very safe , as long as you check your knock off is tight at least once every two weeks. ive never had any issues with any of them , even china wheels still hold up ...but ive heard horror story's of the wheels falling off the car while driving. all i have to say to that is that either 1. you have installed incorrectly. 2. have not tightened them good enough. 3 you hit a very bad pothole and didnt even bother checking if knock off came loose. last but not least check your wheels and tap on the knock off at least once every two weeks. And I always carry my led hammer and key under my seat just incase  :thumbsup:
> *



x2 :thumbsup: i've rolled from WA to MN to TX and back to MN on knock offs, never had a problem.


----------



## Firecracker (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64+Mar 20 2011, 12:46 AM~20132412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did 85 going to a show in Tennessee. It was a 3 1/2 Hour trip one way. I had no problems at all.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 20 2011, 10:34 AM~20134420
> *:thumbsup:
> Corvettes and Jaguars used to come factory with them,as long as they are installed right,they're fine.
> *


Isn't rev- harder on the lug bolts or suspension?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Mar 19 2011, 10:59 PM~20132482
> *very safe , as long as you check your knock off is tight at least once every two weeks. ive never had any issues with any of them , even china wheels still hold up ...but ive heard horror story's of the wheels falling off the car while driving. all i have to say to that is that either 1. you have installed incorrectly. 2. have not tightened them good enough. 3 you hit a very bad pothole and didnt even bother checking if knock off came loose. last but not least check your wheels and tap on the knock off at least once every two weeks. And I always carry my led hammer and key under my seat just incase  :thumbsup:
> *


mine was#1 :angry: fucken road stars


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

Good looking out to everyone who posted. Thanks!


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

anual trips to Cali(LA) w/ my knock-offs. I make sure I keep a hammer, and wire wheel cleaner for brake dust :biggrin:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Mar 20 2011, 10:02 AM~20134250
> *ive done 80mph on the freeway with 13s for over a hour. theres no safty issiue if installed correct
> *


ive done 120mph  on 14x7 on the freeway to NM over 6hour.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Even if installed correctly you can still lose a wheel! I was rollin down the highway 50 mph and the lug nutz stripped, ripping the adapter off the wheel assy!!  I got pics somewhere! Just gotta be cautious!  never did find that wheel adapter and knockoff!!


----------

